# How do I print a Mail Merge Doc with letterhead every other page?



## holmep (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,

I am hoping someone might be able to point me in the correct direction. Does anyone know how to print a mail merged doc (approx. 200 pages/100 letters) so the company letter head is on every other page and that would come out of a different printer tray?

We are using Office 2010.

Many thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## Macropod (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Configure your mailmerge main document to use a 'Different first page' layout and to draw the first page from the letterhead tray and the second page from the standard paper tray. These attributes should carry through to the output document.


----------



## holmep (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

Many thanks for your reply, How would we configure the document to use a 'Different first page' layout.

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## Macropod (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Click on Layout|Page Setup > Layout > Different First Page. This allows you to define different margins (eg top/bottom) for the first page to accommodate the space required for the letterhead). Then, before dismissing the Page Setup dialogue box, click on Paper tab and choose the appropriate trays for the first page and other pages, respectively.


----------



## holmep (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestion, how would word know that page 1 would need to be on Company headed paper, Page 2 on Plain, 3 or Company headed 4 plain etc.? 

Word has taken the 200 pages (that is 100 Letters in total) and put it into one massive document.

I really appreciate your help on this, just trying to get my head round it 


Many thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## Macropod (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Paul,

In theory, the Section breaks that Word uses to delineate each mailmerge output record should tell the printer to apply the settings.


----------



## holmep (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply. We have tried adding the section break into the document, however only the first page comes out on headed paper.

The only way i can think of doing this is splitting up the merged document into multiple print jobs, that’s going to take some time, or printing only the first page of the letters, 1 3,5,7 ..... And then all the evens, and getting someone to then put together.

Thank you again for your time

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## Macropod (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Paul,

You don't put a Section break into the document - all you should need is the different first page & print setup configuration (especially the latter). Word inserts whatever Section breaks are required during the merge.


----------



## JulianaMcM (Oct 25, 2011)

I got it to print the first page on letterhead by using the method described, but my problem is that it doesn't print the second page on the back side!

I have a four page letter and want to merge it in such a way that the first page prints on letterhead (from a separate tray) with the second page on the back and the third and fourth pages print on plain paper (for each letter in the merge).

Can I do this?

Thanks!


----------



## JulianaMcM (Oct 25, 2011)

Guess what? After experimenting with all the print settings in the book, I finally found a combination that works!

Set the Different First Page properties as explained above, then when you get to the print dialog box, select Printer Properties. Set Duplex to double-sided (open to left) and, on the Paper tab, select Paper Selection, Front Cover. Then for the Front Cover Input Tray select your letterhead tray and the Both Sides option.

It will get the "reset" each first page from the Page Settings and the double-sided part from the Printer Settings.


----------



## holmep (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,

I am hoping someone might be able to point me in the correct direction. Does anyone know how to print a mail merged doc (approx. 200 pages/100 letters) so the company letter head is on every other page and that would come out of a different printer tray?

We are using Office 2010.

Many thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## JulianaMcM (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's a more complete set of directions.

How to set-up Word 2010 to print four page letters with the first two pages double-sided on letterhead

  Go to *Page Layout*|*Page Setup*, *Layout* tab and check *Different First Page*.
  Then click on the *Paper* tab and set the *Paper source* for the *First page* as your *Letterhead Tray*.
  Click *OK* to close the dialog box.

  When you merge and get to the *Print* dialog box, select printer *Properties*.
  Under *Setup* set *Duplex* to *Open to Left* (double-sided)
  The click on the *Paper* tab, set *Paper Selection* to *Front Cover*.
  Then for the *Front Cover*|*Input Tray* select your *Letterhead Tray* and the *Both Sides* option.
  Note: You may want to also set the *Output Tray* to *Finisher Shift Tray* for large jobs if available.
  Click *OK* to close the dialog box.

  Click *OK* to print and it should come out correctly!

  NOTE: You may need to have the *letterhead inserted upside down* in your Letterhead Tray for this print job. I suggest you merge just records 1-2 to printer the first time to ensure all of your settings are correct.


----------



## Macropod (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Juliana,

Everything in your 2nd paragraph of instructions is printer-specific. That means the steps for your system won't necessarily work for someone using a different printer.


----------



## JulianaMcM (Oct 31, 2011)

Paul,

Thanks for pointing that out!

Hopefully others will be able to adapt it to their own printer situation.

Have a great day!

Juliana


----------



## goaliejerryy (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone above said this, which was 95% correct but omitted one step:

Click on Layout|Page Setup > Layout > Different First Page. This allows you to define different margins (eg top/bottom) for the first page to accommodate the space required for the letterhead). Then, before dismissing the Page Setup dialogue box, click on Paper tab and choose the appropriate trays for the first page and other pages, respectively. 

KEY MISSING STEP:

So I have a document that is a series of the same letter, each with a different address, and each letter seperated by section breaks.

What is MISSING from the discussion above is that when you go to Page Layout > Page Setup > Paper tab and setup your "first page" and "other pages" tray selections, look at the bottom of the window for the "Apply to:" pull down menu, and apply to "Whole Document."

That missing step is likely why holmep was still getting only the very first page on letter head.  

I've got it printing each letter on its own letter head, with rest of letter on regular paper.  PERFECT!


----------

